# Crabs on the grill



## mike5051 (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi folks,

My girlfriend had bbqd crabs once and was amazed. Does anyone know how to grill crabs?  She said that they weren't softshell so I'm at a loss.

Mike


----------



## sfprankster (Aug 15, 2015)

Dungeness works well on the grill. We grill them, cleaned and broken down into the leg clusters, with bell peppers and a black bean and garlic sauce. Served over rice.

Problem is, the season doesn't open for couple of more months in CA.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 15, 2015)

I love grilled crabs, what part don't you understand?


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 16, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> I love grilled crabs, what part don't you understand?


I've only boiled live crabs, and never cooked the dead ones.  I would think that you would clean the crabs for grilling.  Would you clean them live?  If not, what do you do with the crabs until ready to grill?  Do you have to keep them alive until ready to grill?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## eman (Aug 16, 2015)

Mike we dont clean them first just throw them live  on the grill just like tossing in boiling water. they don't get any seasoning just some smoky flavor. You can make a dipping sauce if you want to.


----------



## food junkie (Aug 16, 2015)

I have never tried them, but will have to soon.

I searched the web and came up with this recipe;

http://gardenandgun.com/article/barbecued-crabs-recipe


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 16, 2015)

eman said:


> Mike we dont clean them first just throw them live  on the grill just like tossing in boiling water. they don't get any seasoning just some smoky flavor. You can make a dipping sauce if you want to.


Thanks eman!  That sounds good.


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 16, 2015)

food junkie said:


> I have never tried them, but will have to soon.
> 
> I searched the web and came up with this recipe;
> 
> http://gardenandgun.com/article/barbecued-crabs-recipe


Now those look incredible in that link!

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## foamheart (Aug 16, 2015)

Always different, I clean mine. I pull the back shell and the abdominal segment off the bottom, and got 'em and the gills. Then they look like gumbo crabs. Oh I do this live. Then throw 'em on a charcoal grill for about 3 to 5 mins and baste. That's it.

I like to baste with lemon, butter and garlic.

I have just done a quick clean, stuck 'em on a weenie stick and held over a fire while gigging flounder. Drop a little Cajun Power on 'em and they are good to go.

All you are really trying to do is heat the crab thru. I have done that and sprinkled 'em with Old Bay too. It'll make ya feel like a yankee.

Its just too easy, and so many variations. There has got to be something for everyone.

Old HS buddy always tries a couple a times a year to grill crabs & oysters.... Now there is a party ya didn't wanta miss!

You just can't mess up.


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 16, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Always different, I clean mine. I pull the back shell and the abdominal segment off the bottom, and got 'em and the gills. Then they look like gumbo crabs. Oh I do this live. Then throw 'em on a charcoal grill for about 3 to 5 mins and baste. That's it.
> 
> I like to baste with lemon, butter and garlic.
> 
> ...


Thanks Foam,

Grilled crabs and oysters sound fantastic.  I've done the char grilled oysters, just never thought of doing crab.  My gf LOVES crabs and will tolerate the grilled oysters.  Sounds like a date night is in the near future!

Mike


----------



## foamheart (Aug 16, 2015)

mike5051 said:


> Thanks Foam,
> 
> Grilled crabs and oysters sound fantastic.  I've done the char grilled oysters, just never thought of doing crab.  My gf LOVES crabs and will tolerate the grilled oysters.  Sounds like a date night is in the near future!
> 
> Mike


Check your oysters close, last dozen I got only 5 worked.

BTW a couple a ice cold longnecks with those and date night might get outta hand! Makes a good breakfast too!


----------



## sb59 (Aug 16, 2015)

For blue claws I do softies right on the grill grates, brushed with a little olive oil ,garlic, salt & pepper. For hard shell I stun & clean live, toss in an aluminum disposable pan, toss in garlic,olive oil,salt & pepper, cover with foil . They steam in the oil & their own juices. Good eats & no mess in the kitchen!


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 17, 2015)

SB59 said:


> For blue claws I do softies right on the grill grates, brushed with a little olive oil ,garlic, salt & pepper. For hard shell I stun & clean live, toss in an aluminum disposable pan, toss in garlic,olive oil,salt & pepper, cover with foil . They steam in the oil & their own juices. Good eats & no mess in the kitchen!


That sounds like a winner also!  I'm gonna do some crabs in the near future!  Thanks for the info

Mike


----------



## sb59 (Aug 19, 2015)

It's also good with clams or mussels! Just steam in their own juice with the spiced olive oil til they open, toss in some linguine & you got a whole tray of good!

I've also done shrimp & lobster tails & claws. Just crack the lobster to let flavors mingle!


----------



## night fish (Aug 20, 2015)

I like to live-back dungeness, bust them in half, baste them heavily with melted garlic butter mixed with lemon juice, and toss them on the grill. When they're done cooking I just move them to the cold side of the grill and start eating them with my bare hands right there in the yard like a caveman. A bunch of the garlic butter and lemon juice ends up all over my hands and then on the meat from cracking the shells and picking the meat bare handed. It's both fun and delicious. Just make sure you hold onto your beer tightly with your butter fingers!


----------



## foamheart (Aug 20, 2015)

Night Fish said:


> I like to live-back dungeness, bust them in half, baste them heavily with melted garlic butter mixed with lemon juice, and toss them on the grill. When they're done cooking I just move them to the cold side of the grill and start eating them with my bare hands right there in the yard like a caveman. A bunch of the garlic butter and lemon juice ends up all over my hands and then on the meat from cracking the shells and picking the meat bare handed. It's both fun and delicious. Just make sure you hold onto your beer tightly with your butter fingers!


Oh yes, yes, yes....... don't forget that French bread to sop up those drippings! You know if you'll chop a small bit of green onion tops on 'em, that'll make garlic, onion, butter and lemon.....


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 20, 2015)

Damn!  Y'all are killing me.  That all sounds so delicious!  It is now a priority.

Mike


----------



## boykjo (Aug 20, 2015)

Sounds so good... wish I had crabs.............lol


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 23, 2015)

Wow what a fun & delicious thread! Yours all sound so fabulous!

These are some of mine - from grilled to smoked etc. & from way back when...Cheers!!! And happy new week to all! - Leah












image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


----------



## msuiceman (Aug 24, 2015)

i wish i was leah's neighbor... man i love seafood. thanks for sharing, the food looks remarkable!

being a midwestern boy, I've never done anything but the simple with crustaceans.


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey thank you very much MSUICEMAN! I certainly didn't mean to hijack this thread, but merely wanted to chime in and remark that everybody's version sounds extraordinary! I love this site and all I learn from it! And thanks for such nice words on my posts! Happy new week to you and to all! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 24, 2015)

Wow!  Thanks for that Leah, those crabs look amazing! I will definitely be expanding my horizons from boiled crabs!

Mike


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 25, 2015)

Thank you Mike5051! And my apologies for crashing your thread, as I just get so excited & then end up jumping in!

In any event, great fun here and happy Tueaday to you and to all! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## ak1 (Aug 28, 2015)

Local store. Finally I see fresh blue crab. Bought a dozen. Cooked up, can't wait.... complete disapointment. Hardly any meat. Ended up orering a pizza.


----------



## msuiceman (Aug 29, 2015)

AK1 said:


> Local store. Finally I see fresh blue crab. Bought a dozen. Cooked up, can't wait.... complete disapointment. Hardly any meat. Ended up orering a pizza.


that's why I generally end up sticking with king crab legs if I'm doing the simple crab thing.... next order of preference: Dungeness. I only do the blue crab thing when I'm in the Chesapeake bay area for work during the crabbing season or buy a container of the crab meat already picked for use in recipes.


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 29, 2015)

AK1 said:


> Local store. Finally I see fresh blue crab. Bought a dozen. Cooked up, can't wait.... complete disapointment. Hardly any meat. Ended up orering a pizza.


It's been pretty slim pickens here also.  My girl came home with 1 1/2 dozen boiled crabs and had 6 that were decent.  They were buy a dozen get a half dozen free, they know the quality isn't there.

Mike


----------



## wimpy69 (Aug 29, 2015)

AK1 said:


> Local store. Finally I see fresh blue crab. Bought a dozen. Cooked up, can't wait.... complete disapointment. Hardly any meat. Ended up orering a pizza.



Sounds like they were selling "Whitey's" which are recently molted crabs and haven't grown into their new shell. Crab will have a paper white belly.For example, will look like a #1 but will have meat of a #2 and you'll be paying for a #1. Look for "Rustys" which will be pre molt and packed with meat. Brownish/rusty colored belly with a more solid feel. Just remember-If it's bright white, it's light. If it's brown don't turn it down. Tip-if your buying crabs by the bushel check under the top layer for lights. Unfortunately some in the business top off bushel with rusty #1's and the rest are whites even though they look the same size for the same price. 








Sounds like they sold ya Whities


----------



## msuiceman (Aug 29, 2015)

wimpy69 said:


> Sounds like they were selling "Whitey's" which are recently molted crabs and haven't grown into their new shell. Crab will have a paper white belly.For example, will look like a #1 but will have meat of a #2 and you'll be paying for a #1. Look for "Rustys" which will be pre molt and packed with meat. Brownish/rusty colored belly with a more solid feel. Just remember-If it's bright white, it's light. If it's brown don't turn it down. Tip-if your buying crabs by the bushel check under the top layer for lights. Unfortunately some in the business top off bushel with rusty #1's and the rest are whites even though they look the same size for the same price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the tip. from a novice that is very helpful to know.


----------



## smokin phil (Aug 29, 2015)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Wow what a fun & delicious thread! Yours all sound so fabulous!
> 
> These are some of mine - from grilled to smoked etc. & from way back when...Cheers!!! And happy new week to all! - Leah
> ...



Leah, you astound me. You and food have a special relationship I've rarely seen. You are so "into" your food. I just love seeing your posts!


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 30, 2015)

Thank you tons Smokin Phil! That's very kind and I do adore food and eating, and that's very appreciated! Thanks very much!

And AK1, (I posted this early this morning and thought it got deleted by someone, but will share it again):

You eat the whole entire blue crab (body, legs, etc.) all as one edible treasure; so 2-3 grilled non-breaded ones could really fill one up. Or I am a ravenous eater (hence the large portions in my photos above) and even I get pretty full after 2.

I assume you did that? (Versus trying to just pick out one tablespoon's worth of flesh somewhere in the middle)?

In any event, hope you enjoyed your pizza. Happy weekend!!! Cheers and warm wishes, Leah


----------



## disco (Aug 30, 2015)

Whoah! Grilled crabs. Brilliant!

Disco


----------



## ak1 (Aug 30, 2015)

Looks like what I had was the whiteys.


----------



## wimpy69 (Aug 30, 2015)

I grill my softies and make Po Boys slathered with fresh made Remoulade sauce. Add an ice cold beer and some Zapps chips your in NOLA.


----------

